# How often do you handle your gecko?



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

:whistling2:Just wondering as to how much you fellow gecko keepers handle your reptiles? I'm unsure as to how much I should be handling my leopard geckos? as after 3-4 months of having them theyre still very reluctant when I try and get them out by hand, they lick it but they dont willingly walk onto it!

Im envious of you all who have leo's who want to come outa nd see you  all mine do is hide constantly and scurry back into hiding when I come into my room!

Any tips on making them more used to me?

Bearing in mind I have my hands in the viv everyday feeding them crix/locusts etc (sometimes i use tongs but normaly hands)
: victory:
Thanks in advance for any input!

Crested,day,golden etc gecko keepers feel free to post!


----------



## sean reilly (May 23, 2010)

most gecko's are very tame if you handle your gecko quite alot it will be extremely friendly my super snow comes out from her hide on a morning waiting for me to turn the lights on  then i stroke her and put her back you can't teach leo's to do tricks sometimes its like a speacil feature lol


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

aww thats sweet 
nope mine never come out to see me 
They'll hover around the door of ther hide when they think its food time but other than that nope.
I know that leos are all different and some might not like being handled, but I'm guessing I just need to work on handlling them more and just working up a owner-reptile bond more with them :blush:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Every day for my mack snow enigma Yoshi, if i don't take her out she demands it! haha, and really every other day for the rest of them


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

mine get cuddles and snuggles every day :flrt: tis why they're all soft as s**t :lol2: x


----------



## sean reilly (May 23, 2010)

i have two mack snows :') a super snow and a hypo  there all cute


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I get mine out everyday. One of the girls in really friendly (in my sign) and she will walk around my laptop for ages and doesn't mind being handled at all. 

The other girl is a bit jumpy and doesn't tend you say still. 

They are both the same age and I've had them for the same amount of time. Just shows how different their personalities can be.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, if they don't like being handled, just take it easy.. Put your hand in, let them have a sniff and a look lol and see if you can get them comfortable enough to walk on your hand. When they are out, let them wander around you quite freely so they don't feel threatened or anything, they should tame down in no time


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

My female one is pretty skittish once i've managed to get her onto my hand and out of the viv shes like lightning wanting to run off straight away she doesnt stay still!, try stroking her back and bam she tries to run away, she also still squeaks and tries to nip sometimes! but i'll keep trying with her, she's probably just a disliker of handling *sigh*.

the male is a bit better once on my hand, but still doesnt like to walk onto it in the viv, he's more calm once out will climb up my clothes and back onto my hand if he feels calm enough, but still quite jumpy the minute I move.

Seems as if everyday handling is common with you all, maybe ill start trying to do that and see if my leo's become accustomed to "adventure out of the viv" time


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i handle all of my leos and my crestie daily i handle them individually and try to gauge when theyve had enough some of them love it and two arent too fussed but im working with them


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My leopard gecko has never really been one for coming out. When I first had her I'd have her out a lot and she didn't mind much. She would sit there white often and let you smooth her. She is so lovely to hold even now when she wants to be nice but she had started getting nippy a while ago so now she doesn't come out much. She is just interested in food and sometimes has a nose out of her hide when I'm bumping around next to her doing something with the slings. The only time she ventures out ever it seems is when she's fed crickets and then she picks em off one by one and crawls back to bed to digest them lol. Unless it's a waxie day and then she will stay out longer slurping them up.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Just need to keep at it and be patient. Some of them come around more quickly than others. My super snow enigma was skittish when i got her (december 10) and she has only calmed down a little and thats with handling almost every day. She relaxes a bit once she's out but at first she's very 'aaaaaaaah i'm going to dieee!' lol


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

With my cresties I aim to handle them every other day at the least, but in practice I might not even be managing twice a week average currently. Of my three they all have different behaviours.

Tiger, my youngest at around 9 months, usually runs if I try to pick him from the tank. Once in hand, he's not too bad though. It's just getting there.

Mustard, my older male at a year and a bit, often sleeps near the front of the tank making it easy to pick him up, although sometimes he can be reluctant to let go. A couple times he has a wee when I reach for him, which puts me off handling at that point! I did learn not to startle him. I touched his tail once from behind so he wasn't expecting me. Have you ever seen a supersonic gecko flight?

The above two came from the same home, where the previous keepers said they didn't have time for hence selling up. So I don't think they were handled much. Also I don't try to pick them up at night, as they seem extra fast at running then.

Custard, an older female over a year and a half, is very laid back compared to the boys. She often sleeps on the glass at the front so easy to pick up. She doesn't run but does a curious walk when outside. She came from a busy home so I think she's very used to handling.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I tend to handle them all 1-2 times a week.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Some of my lizards get handled every day, some only once a month to weigh them... they are all different!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Crazy lady???*

*As previously mentioned by many, it depends on the animal.
One never gets handled as he hates 100% so it's easier to remove him in his hide for cleaning out. He will step onto my hand if there is food on it though...... LOL!
All my others get handled when I clean them out everyday or 2. I do have favs that I get out if people ask to see them, and my Mack enigma, Princess Purdita is literally banging on the side of her RUB every night to come out!! But she knows she gets hand fed treats.... 
It's the same with the royals too.
The only problem with cleaning out it when I pick the animal up, I feel compelled to look at it in it's entirety, and enjoy it's beauty..... I like to hold them, and watch them move....... It's like a serene tonic for me, very calming and soothing! 

OMG, I'm crazy!*


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *As previously mentioned by many, it depends on the animal.
> One never gets handled as he hates 100% so it's easier to remove him in his hide for cleaning out. He will step onto my hand if there is food on it though...... LOL!
> All my others get handled when I clean them out everyday or 2. I do have favs that I get out if people ask to see them, and my Mack enigma, Princess Purdita is literally banging on the side of her RUB every night to come out!! But she knows she gets hand fed treats....
> It's the same with the royals too.
> ...



I know what you mean..

frenchy comes out and sits on your shoulder and loooooves being out, and coral is my only crestie who actually comes to the front of the glass if she wants out, demands to be spoon fed plays for a while then wants put back... whereas i have some who just hate being near ppl!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

not as oftern as id like  iv just got him and he needs settleing


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> I know what you mean..
> 
> frenchy comes out and sits on your shoulder and loooooves being out, and coral is my only crestie who actually comes to the front of the glass if she wants out, demands to be spoon fed plays for a while then wants put back... whereas i have some who just hate being near ppl!


*My feisty Male only comes to the front if he has been a fat git and eaten all his food! :whistling2:
*


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *My feisty Male only comes to the front if he has been a fat git and eaten all his food! :whistling2:
> *


coral lives with two other females, and she is a food lover alright, she comes to the feeding spot and waits on the bowl. 

one night she was first down, and smudge and ruby came in from either side to get some food, so coral stood over the top of the food bowl as if to say 'theres nothing here...keep walking' which eventually they did, and she continued on her scoff!


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

I only handle mine when they are awake


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Bex_2011 said:


> I only handle mine when they are awake


is that so you dont get accused of 'statutory handling' ;p


----------



## SeanGecko (Jul 21, 2011)

your leo is obviously very nervous so you need to take it alot slower... just keep putting your hand in but dont try to pick her up, then eventually she will wander onto your hand and just do it in stages like that.. should tame down eventually


----------



## Gecko8 (Jul 10, 2011)

My leo comes out as soon as the light is out and then claws at the glass for food. After that she just stares at me and that is my signal to hold her. I take her out every day and she loves it. All it takes is time and patience. : victory:


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback so far everyone!
My male is easier to coax onto my hand so I'll keep on doing the same as I normally do with him 

But I'll go a bit slower with the female I've had one brief moment recently where she looked like she was coming out of her hide to see me when I had her door open, but she soon changed her mind and went back in lol!

Shes a character though, went up my hoodie sleeve not long ago and settled in my armpit! bugger to get her back out though, squeaking and npping like crazy, I felt really bad!:blush:

Leo's are funny animals: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i very rarely handle any of mine really unless i have to but i prefer my lizards to be like lizards and act as natural as possible. but if im in there viv and they climb on to me then ill have a wee bit of handleing time. iv got a staffy for cuddles and at least he appreciates it more than the scaley ones haha : victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Racheykins90 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far everyone!
> My male is easier to coax onto my hand so I'll keep on doing the same as I normally do with him
> 
> But I'll go a bit slower with the female I've had one brief moment recently where she looked like she was coming out of her hide to see me when I had her door open, but she soon changed her mind and went back in lol!
> ...



Ours have to take turns coz there's so many of them but we get around 6/7 out each day so each one probably gets handled around 3-4 times a week. Yours are only still young, they take time to come round and get more confident as they get older, only 1 of our young ones is happy to sit with you, the others are ok once they're out and allowed to wander on you but there's no way they'd come out and scratch to be out like the adults : victory:


----------

